# Need a Gaming Laptop . Under 200k



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 28, 2018)

*1) What is your budget? *1,00,000 INR to 1,80,000 INR


*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

Preferably 15 but its ok if 17 , Weight doesnt matter


*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *

       Purely for gaming


*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ? *
      Prefer  GTX 1080 first  but can go for GTX 1070 also if their is not much of difference and price is huge margin between this two . 


*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
       NA


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*

Screen resolution *: I heard 4k panels has less hertz then 1080p . Would like to know more about this , if that's the case then i preferred more hertz one .*
Purchase place *: Online preferred but if its a popular brand can get offline for some discounts. Will be purchasing in India only . Don't have any relative who can import *
*I Know importing from others will cost way lesser but that's not an option for me. Need to buy here only. 

Also any update on Nvidia next gen series cards , when they are going to release this year or next. *


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 28, 2018)

Only 3 option in entire amazon India site for 1070 gfx laptop:
*www.amazon.in/Omen-HP-250TX-17-3-i...F8&qid=1522240656&sr=1-1&keywords=nvidia+1070
*www.amazon.in/HP-17-an009TX-17-3-I...F8&qid=1522240656&sr=1-3&keywords=nvidia+1070
*www.amazon.in/Acer-Predator-G9-593...F8&qid=1522240656&sr=1-2&keywords=nvidia+1070

If you have a passport you can go to dubai/singapore,buy GTX1080 laptop from there & return back.It will still cost you cheaper/equal to your 2lakh budget.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 28, 2018)

Almost all 4K panels on laptops are 60Hz. If you opt for 1080p, you can get a 120Hz display. It's something which you have to personally see to observe the difference, but the general consensus is that 120 Hz is any day better than 60 Hz for gaming provided you have a strong enough GPU. 

I'd personally say that spending that much on a laptop in India isn't the best choice. A GTX 1060 laptop would make more sense as that price difference between 1060 & 1070 is huge. GTX 1080 laptops cost 3 lakh, last I checked. Choices are less for GTX 1070 & GTX 1080 laptops in India as not many people spend that much.

Next gen GPUs were initially rumored to be showcased right now at GDC but that's not going to happen. Optimistic estimates put the release date in July, the successors of GTX 1070 & 1080 desktop GPUs. Expect laptop GPU announcement within 6 months after this. Also launch in India is always late, last time MSI was the first brand to bring GTX 10 series gaming laptops in India, that too after a few weeks of US release. But all this can be further delayed as miners are ruining the experience for gamers, so Nvidia & AMD can still make good profits from 2 years old GPUs.

*Some GTX 1060 choices:*
Acer Predator Helios 300 Core i7 7th Gen - (16 GB/2 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics) G3-572 Gaming Laptop Rs.120990  Price in India - Buy Acer Predator Helios 300 Core i7 7th Gen - (16 GB/2 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics) G3-572 Gaming Laptop Black Online - Acer : Flipkart.com
Its i5 model is priced at 1 lakh but gets as low as 80k during sales.

Alienware Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics) 15 Gaming Laptop Rs.164991  Price in India - Buy Alienware Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics) 15 Gaming Laptop Anodized Aluminum Online - Alienware : Flipkart.com
Maybe get this (currently on discount) & get an external GPU after 2-3 years. The graphics amplifier port results in better performance compared to Thunderbolt 3 for ext GPUs.

*GTX 1070:*
*www.amazon.in/Acer-Predator-G9-593...15?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1522240482&sr=1-15

*Some facts:*
The 1.2 lakh priced Acer costs $1100 in USA which comes out to 72k INR. Still the average income & spending capacity of people in the USA is much higher than for Indians, so no wonder people buy $1000 gaming laptops without thinking much.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 28, 2018)

4k on 17 inch is beyond stupid.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 29, 2018)

Get 1080p 120Hz rather than 4k, especially when the screen size is too low for it.
I liked the idea given by @whitestar_999 . If required, you can fly dubai and come back in same day (if you don't want hotel stay or explore the city) with overall expenses being lesser.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2018)

A 1070 laptop would cost you 100k INR and above from Dubai (Amazon Dubai Link: Sale on gaming, Buy gaming Online at best price in Dubai, Abu Dhabi and rest of United Arab Emirates | Souq.com )
A return ticket to Dubai would cost around 15-30k INR

Asus, Dell, Acer may give you international warranty. MSI India won't and I'm not sure about Lenovo India. 

Fly to Dubai, buy a laptop with international warranty + taxi + food, fly back to India and you would still save ~30-50k INR.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 29, 2018)

MSI GAMING LAPTOP GE73VR 7RF RAIDER (i7-7700HQ/16GB/256GB SSD/1TB HDD/GTX 1070 8GD5/17.3 INCH ANTI GLARE FHD/WINDOWS 10) @ 186k

Link:MSI GAMING LAPTOP GE73VR 7RF RAIDER (i7-7700HQ/16GB/256GB SSD/1TB HDD/GTX 1070 8GD5/17.3 INCH ANTI GLARE FHD/WINDOWS 10)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> MSI GAMING LAPTOP GE73VR 7RF RAIDER (i7-7700HQ/16GB/256GB SSD/1TB HDD/GTX 1070 8GD5/17.3 INCH ANTI GLARE FHD/WINDOWS 10) @ 186k
> 
> Link:MSI GAMING LAPTOP GE73VR 7RF RAIDER (i7-7700HQ/16GB/256GB SSD/1TB HDD/GTX 1070 8GD5/17.3 INCH ANTI GLARE FHD/WINDOWS 10)


Overpriced by 66k (link: *www.amazon.com/GE73VR-Notebook-i7-7700HQ-Windows-Computer/dp/B073R414L6/ )


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Overpriced by 66k (link: *www.amazon.com/GE73VR-Notebook-i7-7700HQ-Windows-Computer/dp/B073R414L6/ )


Please take into account 20% customs charges. 

Sent from my Smartron SRT kT5524 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Please take into account 20% customs charges.
> 
> Sent from my Smartron SRT kT5524 using Tapatalk


66k is 55% of 120k INR, not exactly a small amount. Custom duty is 18% (as per *www.icegate.gov.in/Webappl/Trade-Guide-on-Imports )
Why should one pay more than 142k (including duty) for a 120k laptop?


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> A 1070 laptop would cost you 100k INR and above from Dubai (Amazon Dubai Link: Sale on gaming, Buy gaming Online at best price in Dubai, Abu Dhabi and rest of United Arab Emirates | Souq.com )
> A return ticket to Dubai would cost around 15-30k INR
> 
> Asus, Dell, Acer may give you international warranty. MSI India won't and I'm not sure about Lenovo India.
> ...



I like this idea


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2018)

*www.cbec.gov.in/Cbec_Revamp_new/htdocs-cbec/guide_for_travellers/trvler-guide_ason05feb2015.pdf


> 3. One laptop computer (notebook computer) over and above the said *free* allowances
> mentioned above is also allowed *duty* *free* if imported by any passenger of the age of 18
> years and above.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 66k is 55% of 120k INR, not exactly a small amount. Custom duty is 18% (as per *www.icegate.gov.in/Webappl/Trade-Guide-on-Imports )
> Why should one pay more than 142k (including duty) for a 120k laptop?


*Amazon does not ship this laptop to India.*
*i.imgur.com/pB09qAt.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Amazon does not ship this laptop to India.*
> *i.imgur.com/pB09qAt.png


There are other laptops as well which have international warranty.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There are other laptops as well which have international warranty.


Please specify those laptops which provide international warranty and are cheaper than those sold in India...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Please specify those laptops which provide international warranty and are cheaper than those sold in India...


I can't post every link of Asus, Alienware, Dell, Gigabyte laptops from Amazon, Newegg, xotic pc, etc.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2018)

Every laptop is cheaper abroad.Asus laptops carry international warranty(confirmed as mentioned on their site). If someone buy a laptop from abroad & bring it with him in his cabin luggage by declaring as personal item then custom rules say there is no need to pay any duty(see my earlier post#12 above).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2018)

Priced at 123k on newegg India, has a 1080 (not max-q), international warranty, 120 Hz gsync ips panel (customs would probably kill the price)
ASUS ROG STRIX Gaming Laptop, 17" Full HD 120Hz Panel, Intel Core i7 2.8GHz GTX 1080 8GB, 16GB DDR4 256GB PCIe SSD 1TB HDD, Black Aluminum Hairline (GL702VI-WB74) - Newegg.com


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Priced at 123k on newegg India, has a 1080 (not max-q), international warranty, 120 Hz gsync ips panel (customs would probably kill the price)
> ASUS ROG STRIX Gaming Laptop, 17" Full HD 120Hz Panel, Intel Core i7 2.8GHz GTX 1080 8GB, 16GB DDR4 256GB PCIe SSD 1TB HDD, Black Aluminum Hairline (GL702VI-WB74) - Newegg.com




Hows the experience from newegg.com , from what i see from their website they ship from USA . So if i order from INDIA , will newegg or custom duty charge me extra on top of that MRP price . 
Also if any additional cost will i have to pay to newegg or need to contact custom duty.

I dont want to contact or pay additional cost for custom duty ( as i till take more time and cost ) . If Newegg handles that section i am fine with it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2018)

Abhishekrocked said:


> Hows the experience from newegg.com , from what i see from their website they ship from USA . So if i order from INDIA , will newegg or custom duty charge me extra on top of that MRP price .
> Also if any additional cost will i have to pay to newegg or need to contact custom duty.
> 
> I dont want to contact or pay additional cost for custom duty ( as i till take more time and cost ) . If Newegg handles that section i am fine with it.


I'm stuck with newegg chat for past 15 minutes. I would try to get this info from them.

Edit: Still stuck but I found this:
International Shipping



> *About Customs, Duties & Taxes*
> When ordering from Newegg, you're responsible for assuring the product can be lawfully imported to the destination country.
> 
> The recipient is the importer of record and must comply with all laws and regulations of the destination country. Orders shipped outside of the United States may be subject to import taxes, customs duties and fees levied by the destination country. The recipient of an international shipment may be subject to such import taxes, customs duties and fees, which are levied once a shipment reaches the recipient's country. Additional charges for customs clearance must be fulfilled by the recipient; Newegg has no control over these charges, nor can Newegg predict what they may be.
> ...



*UPDATE*
As the newegg agent said


> I see that the estimated duty would be ₹ 50,229.


Would defeat the entire purpose of importing it.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm stuck with newegg chat for past 15 minutes. I would try to get this info from them.
> 
> Edit: Still stuck but I found this:
> International Shipping





> *Note:*
> 
> 
> Customs offices in some countries require the importer of record to provide a particular form of identification before releasing a shipment. You may be required to provide an identification number such as a Unique Identification Number, CPF, or Tax ID.
> ...




I think custom duty charges will be levied , also need to fill the form so after that they will release it . 

So basically its almost the same thing paying to local shops ( custom duty charges ) /  if customer needs to pay and handle product once it reaches the destination country . 

I would surly consider if newegg ask me to pay some additional charges when it reaches the destination country and they will handle all the form and custom stuff and deliver to my location.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2018)

Abhishekrocked said:


> I think custom duty charges will be levied , also need to fill the form so after that they will release it .
> 
> So basically its almost the same thing paying to local shops ( custom duty charges ) /  if customer needs to pay and handle product once it reaches the destination country .
> 
> I would surly consider if newegg ask me to pay some additional charges when it reaches the destination country and they will handle all the form and custom stuff and deliver to my location.


*
UPDATE*
As the newegg agent said


> I see that the estimated duty would be ₹ 50,229.


Would defeat the entire purpose of importing it. 
Newegg would collect it from you and pay customs on your behalf. Any overcharged amount would be refunded in 60 days.


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 29, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Every laptop is cheaper abroad.Asus laptops carry international warranty(confirmed as mentioned on their site). If someone buy a laptop from abroad & bring it with him in his cabin luggage by declaring as personal item then custom rules say there is no need to pay any duty(see my earlier post#12 above).


When it comes to Asus laptops, International warranty is applicable Only if the same model is sold in India.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *UPDATE*
> As the newegg agent said
> 
> Would defeat the entire purpose of importing it.
> Newegg would collect it from you and pay customs on your behalf. Any overcharged amount would be refunded in 60 days.



So i dont need to contact custom duty and stuff , right ?  Once i Checked out , i dont need to pay any additional charges


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2018)

Abhishekrocked said:


> So i dont need to contact custom duty and stuff , right ?  Once i Checked out , i dont need to pay any additional charges


But you'll be paying 50k excess as customs duty. Also, I didn't knew it before but it could be a used model. Hence that low price.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> But you'll be paying 50k excess as customs duty. Also, I didn't knew it before but it could be a used model. Hence that low price.



How to check if its used model or not in newegg . If its used then its totally not worth it .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2018)

Abhishekrocked said:


> How to check if its used model or not in newegg . If its used then its totally not worth it .


I checked the same model on amazon by same seller and it said that it is a used laptop with minor scratches. We're back to square one. 
Dubai trip makes more sense now.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I checked the same model on amazon by same seller and it said that it is a used laptop with minor scratches. We're back to square one.
> Dubai trip makes more sense now.



Yup trip makes more sense


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> When it comes to Asus laptops, International warranty is applicable Only if the same model is sold in India.


Any "official source" to back this up?
ROG Strix GL702VI  Warranty | Laptops | ASUS USA
On same page:
*bacchus.asus.com/support/images/up...international warranty country cover list.pdf


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 29, 2018)

Are you interested in custom laptop ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 30, 2018)

Abhishekrocked said:


> *1) What is your budget? *1,00,000 INR to 1,80,000 INR
> 
> 
> *2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*
> ...


ASUS Zephyrus GX501VS-XS71


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 30, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> ASUS Zephyrus GX501VS-XS71



Do Google it have some issues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2018)

Why are you interested in a 2 lakh laptop ? You can get a high end PC for 1.25 lakhs and spend the rest on a decent ultrabook with GPU and battery for mobility needs.
Best of both worlds, its not like gaming laptops are portable or have the battery power for regular stuff.
If you are in hostel, that is understandable though, but a gaming PC with a decent monitor >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the experience you get from a 17 inch laptop screen.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 30, 2018)

Well its depends if you keep moving one place to another so bulky laptop is best option. I also had high end machine but I sold off and planning to buy a DTR laptop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 30, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Why are you interested in a 2 lakh laptop ? You can get a high end PC for 1.25 lakhs and spend the rest on a decent ultrabook with GPU and battery for mobility needs.
> Best of both worlds, its not like gaming laptops are portable or have the battery power for regular stuff.
> If you are in hostel, that is understandable though, but a gaming PC with a decent monitor >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the experience you get from a 17 inch laptop screen.


 I don't know why some people suggest PC in a thread for a gaming laptop.

Gaming PCs were cheap for sure, but the difference in price is lower now thanks to miners. GPUs & RAMs are overpriced. I bought an 8GB RAM for my laptop for 2.7k just 2 years back, now it's almost 2x, was even 3x at one point. At this point in time, consoles are really making more sense compared to PCs.

Also, someone who travels a lot or a college student won't buy a PC. Gaming PC + ultrabook only makes sense for someone who is working & is pretty sure they would remain at the same city for years to come, which again is not certain for people new into jobs.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 30, 2018)

Exactly same thing happened to me I purchased a pc for unfortunately I can't used it so after using 1.5 months i plan to sell but due traveling i was unable to sell other parts. 

However I seen many laptops but what i was looking for I can't get in laptop so I ordered DTR machine. 
It's depends upon the person what he looking for even within laptop what is the purpose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 30, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Priced at 123k on newegg India, has a 1080 (not max-q), international warranty, 120 Hz gsync ips panel (customs would probably kill the price)
> ASUS ROG STRIX Gaming Laptop, 17" Full HD 120Hz Panel, Intel Core i7 2.8GHz GTX 1080 8GB, 16GB DDR4 256GB PCIe SSD 1TB HDD, Black Aluminum Hairline (GL702VI-WB74) - Newegg.com


*i.imgur.com/GKmyp5N.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> *i.imgur.com/qVOH39s.png



Already mentioned in this post:
Need a Gaming Laptop . Under 200k



> *UPDATE*
> As the newegg agent said
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> *i.imgur.com/qVOH39s.png


Remove your address on a public forum. As a mod you are supposed to know this.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 30, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Remove your address on a public forum. As a mod you are supposed to know this.


OK. Will do.

PS: the address which i posted is not my real address.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2018)

1. Get GTX1070 instead of 1080 as the 1080 is overkill for a laptop unless u game on 4K screen
2. Buy from XoticPC, RJTech, HIDEvolution or GentechPC (they ship to India also) and use FedX or UPS service.
3. Don't buy the Crap piece of Omen,MSI or any other brand as you never know when those junk goes Kaput and you are stuck with dead laptop (reason being the GPU is soldered on the motherboard itself and if the GPU goes dead then the whole motherboard is thrown in garbage)
4. Instead look for Laptops which has MXM GPU which is fully upgradable (in case GPU goes kaput) and also these laptops comes with Desktop CPU

If u have somebody in US then you will save huge money on Customs.

and if u are interested I will post the website urls tonight 

Investing Lakhs in laptop and anyone would expect to last it over years (to get the value out of it)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 2, 2018)

@zangestu I recommend the same if OP wants than he can go for P870TM1 and I can try to get better deal from any of seller which you mention. 

But the custom & taxes will lot for him. 

If OP have decided anything yet ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2018)

NIGHTMARE said:


> @zangestu I recommend the same if OP wants than he can go for P870TM1 and I can try to get better deal from any of seller which you mention.
> 
> But the custom & taxes will lot for him.
> 
> If OP have decided anything yet ?


P870TM1 is awesome model from Clevo and yes the online sellers in US gives discount coupons to save some more.
Custom tax will depend on the final price tag of the configuration.
The awesome thing I liked about them is the flexibility of choosing your own components like Laptop screen, CPU, GPU and even the thermal paste to apply 

Or if you do the Maths correctly then u can just order the Barebones from them and add your own CPU, RAM, SSD HDD etc


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 2, 2018)

Ya I already ordered P870TM1 with more custom requirements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 2, 2018)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Ya I already ordered P870TM1 with more custom requirements.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Could youalso post the price and custom charges you had to pay ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 2, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Could youalso post the price and custom charges you had to pay ?



I'm not in India. But someone planning to buy than i can help in the process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Apr 2, 2018)

NIGHTMARE said:


> I'm not in India. But someone planning to buy than i can help in the process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Just for info . 

Can you message me in conversation the whole process and total cost including the import charges and all . If decided to buy that how much time to deliver .


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2018)

Abhishekrocked said:


> Just for info .
> 
> Can you message me in conversation the whole process and total cost including the import charges and all . If decided to buy that how much time to deliver .


Custom charge will depend upon the final price of the config.
last time I checked it was around $413 for shipping only (including custom charges)
_
You can also try Azom systems (from India) and send them mail with your budget.
they have two custom build available Exigo & Legion_


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 2, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Custom charge will depend upon the final price of the config.
> last time I checked it was around $413 for shipping only (including custom charges)
> _
> You can also try Azom systems (from India) and send them mail with your budget.
> they have two custom build available Exigo & Legion_



They don't have 870xxx in stock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 2, 2018)

Abhishekrocked said:


> Just for info .
> 
> Can you message me in conversation the whole process and total cost including the import charges and all . If decided to buy that how much time to deliver .



PM you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 2, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Custom charge will depend upon the final price of the config.
> last time I checked it was around $413 for shipping only (including custom charges)
> _
> You can also try Azom systems (from India) and send them mail with your budget.
> they have two custom build available Exigo & Legion_


Azom is super over priced.
It's better to get from xoticpc than Azom.

Sent from my Smartron SRT kT5524 using Tapatalk


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 2, 2018)

Even they don't do delied the CPU and if putting LGA CPU in laptop barebone it's required to be delied than copper IHS etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2018)

Clevo P870TM with 1070 GPU and Core-i7 8700 will cost around 1.75 to 1.8 lacs to OP (excluding RAM, SSD and HDD)

_Total:  $2184 + $480.42 (shipping)

@OP: u can check for yourself by configuring your requirement and selecting the appropriate model. You will get the overall idea how much it will cost u._


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Azom is super over priced.
> It's better to get from xoticpc than Azom.


Nope they are not, I have done more research on it and it cost the same or little less if u order from Azom (after forex conversion)

Pros on buying from Azom:
1. Warranty in India
2. Good customer service

Cons on buying from Azom:
1. Choice from 2 models only
2. Not much options on few parts (e.g: Screen resolution)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 2, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Nope they are not, I have done more research on it and it cost the same or little less if u order from Azom (after forex conversion)
> 
> Pros on buying from Azom:
> 1. Warranty in India
> ...


Even for the service they are asking too much. If there is RMA for monitor then they are asking for additional charges.

Then what is the use for any warranty.

It's better to go with xoticpc which has huge range of laptops depending upon the budget of a buyer.

I once ordered from Azom and they qouted 1.5lakh just for the basic laptop. Then it goes upwards from that price.
I mean it's for my friend.

Xoticpc delivers to any pincode in India.

Sent from my Smartron SRT kT5524 using Tapatalk


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 2, 2018)

Yes even they quote me high price plus in old barebone. And if you want out class service than buy from HIDEVOLUTION and want to save bucks than from woodzstack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 3, 2018)

Just asking what will you do in case something happens with the laptop if you buy from XoticPC/Clevo or other such vendors? 

As gaming laptops operate at high load conditions, it has higher chances of failure.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 3, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Just asking what will you do in case something happens with the laptop if you buy from XoticPC/Clevo or other such vendors?
> 
> As gaming laptops operate at high load conditions, it has higher chances of failure.



Simple you have to send it back. Sometimes it will be parts or the laptop. But it easy to send the parts and save shipping.

HIDEVOLUTION offers global warranty but they charge 200$ per year and you can send your laptop or parts twice in year and it covers two ways shipping. 

There nothing that higher chance the gaming laptop will fail. They check everything before sending. 

In my case I didn't choose the global warranty because if in case something happens so i can send the parts i will save the money and put in something else.

I purchased 3 years warranty support for the parts and I asked my reseller to check everything and do the delieding both GPU & CPU run the test so that there will no hassle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Even for the service they are asking too much. If there is RMA for monitor then they are asking for additional charges.
> 
> Then what is the use for any warranty.
> 
> ...


I got a quote for Barebone from azom and I will post soon


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 3, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> I got a quote for Barebone from azom and I will post soon



Which barebone P775xx or P870Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Just asking what will you do in case something happens with the laptop if you buy from XoticPC/Clevo or other such vendors?
> 
> As gaming laptops operate at high load conditions, it has higher chances of failure.


Its a Risk u have to take.
Computer parts are uncertain in nature. for RMA you will have to bear the shipping charges.
Just make sure u play safe everytime


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2018)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Which barebone P775xx or P870Xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Exigo model the other two are out of my budget


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 3, 2018)

I think they don't have P870TM still they using P775 just which Clevo barebone you are getting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2018)

NIGHTMARE said:


> I think they don't have P870TM still they using P775 just which Clevo barebone you are getting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


they have only two models 
P750TM1 (Exigo) 
P775 (Legion)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 3, 2018)

So from where you getting all the rest of parts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2018)

NIGHTMARE said:


> So from where you getting all the rest of parts


I have it with me already from Old laptop
SSD,HDD and RAM


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> I have it with me already from Old laptop
> SSD,HDD and RAM


Which ones do you have?
Specify the model names and numbers.

Sent from my Smartron SRT kT5524 using Tapatalk


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 3, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> I have it with me already from Old laptop
> SSD,HDD and RAM



Ok. But why you putting the old ones and what will the benefits you get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2018)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Ok. But why you putting the old ones and what will the benefits you get.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol, they are not 10yr old parts.

I have the following with me (which I bought from US earlier)
1. Kingston 16GB DDR4 RAM
2. Hitachi 1TB 7200RPM HDD
3. Sandisk X400 256GB SSD

my old laptop had Core-i7 6th gen CPU , GTX970M and MSI board. But the GPU gone kaput  and the laptop is useless now so I am using the parts which are working.

I curse the soldered GPU every time I look at my old laptop


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 3, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Lol, they are not 10yr old parts.
> 
> I have the following with me (which I bought from US earlier)
> 1. Kingston 16GB DDR4 RAM
> ...


That's some serious bad luck. Luckily I got 2 years of additional warranty for 1.5k when I bought my current laptop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 3, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Its a Risk u have to take.
> Computer parts are uncertain in nature. for RMA you will have to bear the shipping charges.
> Just make sure u play safe everytime


That's why I don't even consider buying them or suggest them. You can't argue that companies like Dell, Asus have better after sales & service coverage even if you live in US. Although some companies do pay for two way shipping if you live in US. With Dell or Asus at least you can pay money & get it repaired in India itself.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 3, 2018)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Simple you have to send it back. Sometimes it will be parts or the laptop. But it easy to send the parts and save shipping.
> 
> HIDEVOLUTION offers global warranty but they charge 200$ per year and you can send your laptop or parts twice in year and it covers two ways shipping.
> 
> ...


Still, don't you think its more convenient to get Dell or Asus & buy the extended warranty as those can be serviced in India.

Gaming laptops do have a higher chance of failure because of all the heat on internal components. They operate at max load conditions for a lot of time during their lifetime when compared to a normal laptop used for watching videos, editing docs, etc. The only laptop which I have seen run for more than 5 years without any issue is an old Alienware laptop which a guy here owns. That laptop has GT555M & is still running fine, although hotter than when it was new. Most of my friends who have gaming laptops came across some problem or other in 2-3 years of usage. After that, they just live with it somehow.

A friend of mine with Lenovo Y500 had keyboard issues which made it a headache for typing. It wasn't a big problem for gaming though, so he used it until the end of last year. That laptop was 3.5 years old when he decided to scrap it. He couldn't even sell it for 5000 or something because of a USB port & 3.5mm jack not working. Also, hinge was broken & CPU was throttling. This is a rare case but most other gaming laptops which my friends have started throttling after 3 years, CPU or GPU.

------------
What did you buy from HIDEVOLUTION btw? I don't see anything special in its website


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> That's why I don't even consider buying them or suggest them. You can't argue that companies like Dell, Asus have better after sales & service coverage even if you live in US. Although some companies do pay for two way shipping if you live in US.* With Dell or Asus at least you can pay money & get it repaired in India itself*.


Inside warranty it will be repaired/replaced but once that is over u r doomed
and its true normal laptops have longer life due to their work flow and gaming laptops have to undergo stress and heating every time


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> What did you buy from HIDEVOLUTION btw? I don't see anything special in its website


HIDEvolution provides overclocking and Silicon lottery CPU with additional cost.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 4, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Still, don't you think its more convenient to get Dell or Asus & buy the extended warranty as those can be serviced in India.
> 
> Gaming laptops do have a higher chance of failure because of all the heat on internal components. They operate at max load conditions for a lot of time during their lifetime when compared to a normal laptop used for watching videos, editing docs, etc. The only laptop which I have seen run for more than 5 years without any issue is an old Alienware laptop which a guy here owns. That laptop has GT555M & is still running fine, although hotter than when it was new. Most of my friends who have gaming laptops came across some problem or other in 2-3 years of usage. After that, they just live with it somehow.
> 
> ...



See its depends upon the person what is wanted in that price range and future upgrade.

Well is totally depends upon how you treat the machine and Clevo there lot of options to upgrade and do the cooling like vapor chamber which is copper. Check the pic

 *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180404/edc63c5bf413409aa08947f2cc27e79c.jpg

Even I have XPS and had issues but replace the part and do proper thermal pasting and I only use for movie & surfing. 

If you any questions you write point wise i will answer you in that manner.

I didn't bought from HIDEVOLUTION different vendor, but you check the machine which is bars on P870TM1 with 1080 and SLI configuration. Check the link 

Custom Gaming Laptop EVOC High Performance Systems P870TM1 w/ DUAL GTX 1080



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 4, 2018)

The Clevo is entirely different league it's basically for DTR. 

I was looking for desktop replacement and my priority was I have to uses my 2 TB SSD and 2 TB HD and none of the gaming laptop are providing that plus every machine having some problem. Also I have to consider the pricing. There lot of factors to choosing the Clevo over these gaming laptop.

The machine is pretty heavy though i can't put on my back for daily traveling. However If you have gaming desktop you don't move that much so its kind of similar to that. 

In future if you can do the upgrade in same chassis. 

See HIDEVOLUTION charging 200$ for shipping, twice in years both way, but if you want to go for it because the problem come with parts and you can send the cheaper shipping to them but problem with HIDEVOLUTION they also charge for return shipping but reseller don't. 

Well i can write too but may its not relevant because I'm thinking from my point of view.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 4, 2018)

I also agree that Clevo, etc are good because of the options, but if you are living in India, as I said earlier, after sales is still a big hassle. Shipping charges are high. For someone living in US, yes its a great choice as they cover to & fro shipping during the warranty period.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 4, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Inside warranty it will be repaired/replaced but once that is over u r doomed
> and its true normal laptops have longer life due to their work flow and gaming laptops have to undergo stress and heating every time



Even after the warranty is over, you get parts in India, if that laptop was ever available in India. My friends have replaced parts, including display of 3 years+ old laptop.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2018)

Display replacement is relatively much easier compared to mobo repair that too of an old model laptop.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 4, 2018)

I think OP should what he want, So what you have decided. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Even after the warranty is over, you get parts in India, if that laptop was ever available in India. My friends have replaced parts, including display of 3 years+ old laptop.


Most of the parts of the motherboard can be repaired by local shops also (who do chip level training). But main problem is Display chip (if that's gone then everything is replaced which becomes a problem after warranty).

Gaming laptops are not bad.And as Nightmare has said copper cooling helps a lot and it depends on the user how he uses his gaming laptop.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2018)

See even my old XPS, I keep do the repasting, cleaning the fan  & change the pad time to time. 

I seen today company like Dell don't give a good quality of heatsink. During the cleaning heatsink having spot on it when look closely the copper was chipping. I think its not pure, copper plating. 

Today I put thermal pad on my SSD to just check if the temperature will drop or not. 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180405/124e0d15886c6dc1864ae28ca56bc72c.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180405/516bddedb5137e4c14c38df7c425d128.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180405/b1373612a5e6f258d6454aa6ce7f2c81.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180405/123e8d66ae776fc8ff4734c2f28947a8.jpg
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2018)

@OP: which laptop u have decided ?
if u are OK to go for soldered GPU than have a look at this one


----------

